# Demeter.....



## cinkiss (Apr 29, 2005)

I dont have alot of perfumes, my few standard B&BW sprays and Lucky You for Women, Curve, Tommy Girl... How are the Demeter's? I am really interested in getting a few and wondered what is everyone's favorite scents. I <3 sweet smells.... Suggestions?


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 29, 2005)

They fade WAY too fast, other than that they smell wonderful...If you buy em I suggest buying the shower gel and or body cream as well..


----------



## odium (May 5, 2005)

i just got laundromat and gin & tonic. both are wonderful, but yeah, they fade way too fast. i have to carry the bottle around with me during the day.


----------



## jasper17 (May 5, 2005)

What the others have said - they fade pretty quickly.  I have Ginger Ale and Pomegranate and they're pretty yummy.  They're all such good, comforting smells, though.


----------



## Cedar (May 8, 2005)

Demeter is sort of magical in that their scents really do smell like what they say they will, but they fade kinda fast.  Ah well.  I just throw the perfume bottle in with my makeup for the day and refresh as needed.  So far, I've tried Laundromat (slightly ozone-y but still nice and fresh), Gin & Tonic, Earl Grey Tea, Angel Food, Snow, Thunderstorm, and Sugar Cookie and I've loved them all.


----------



## Shawna (May 20, 2005)

Whoo hooo!  For all you Western Canadian girls,  I was just in London Drugs and they are carrying Demeter fragrances!  I picked up the Sex on the Beach combo for $25 canadian.  I am sooooo excited.  Yeah, they do fade, but I love spritzing during the day so I don't mind.


----------



## Kristen (May 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 
_Whoo hooo!  For all you Western Canadian girls,  I was just in London Drugs and they are carrying Demeter fragrances!  I picked up the Sex on the Beach combo for $25 canadian.  I am sooooo excited.  Yeah, they do fade, but I love spritzing during the day so I don't mind._

 
I was actually about the type the exact same message as you! I went to London Drugs today and was thrilled to bits! It smells so good!


----------



## martygreene (May 24, 2005)

The thing is, they are supposed to fade quickly- hence the "pick-me-up" title. They are supposed to be quick bursts of scent that fade quickly, so that you can use another later and not end up stinking like the perfume section of a dept. store.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jun 8, 2005)

I don't like them, they smell awful on my skin. Stupid skin..


----------



## thegirlgotsoul (Aug 28, 2005)

I have about 15 bottles of Demeter. I usually like to combine scents to make them smell different, like I usually wear Tomato and Basil together. 

I just won the "Hedwig" scent in an auction and surprisingly, I LOVE it. It is supposed to be a combination of crayons, cigarette smoke, booze, cheap motel rooms, hair spray, Gummi Bears and rainy pavement. Weird, yes, but it really does smell wicked good.


----------



## bohogirl (Feb 22, 2006)

I have the Sex on the Beach fragrance for when I go to well the beach! It fades but I spritz through out the day. It is a true summer smell


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 17, 2006)

I think I'm pretty unusual but they last all day on me! I put tomato on yesterday and I can still smell it on my wrists this morning


----------



## mspixieears (Mar 21, 2006)

I'm really wanting to try their Tiger Lily PMU but not sure if it'll suit me.


----------



## Vendetta (May 20, 2006)

What does Laundromat and Funeral Home smell like?


----------



## Katja (Dec 15, 2006)

*I haven't smelled any of these, funny, I haven't even seen them anywhere I go.  I must not be looking at all.  But I've been meaning to check them out because they sound very interesting!!

Tomato?  ick.  But who knows.  *


----------



## msmack (Mar 7, 2007)

I love sex on the beach! I just bought it tonight! I like a few other scents like... dirt (love to mix it with patchouli oil just for my own satisfaction on camping trips and days off... i know what your thinking...and i dont care!), fuzzy navel, and pink lemonade! They are a lot of fun!


----------



## chillipea (Mar 11, 2007)

Rain and Wet Garden are lovely fresh smells (if you're not into florals) but like the others say, they fade fast.


----------



## summer6310 (Mar 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thegirlgotsoul* 

 
_I have about 15 bottles of Demeter. I usually like to combine scents to make them smell different, like I usually wear Tomato and Basil together. 

I just won the "Hedwig" scent in an auction and surprisingly, I LOVE it. It is supposed to be a combination of crayons, cigarette smoke, booze, cheap motel rooms, hair spray, Gummi Bears and rainy pavement. Weird, yes, but it really does smell wicked good. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
sounds so interesting, now I wanna check out their stuff...

Tomato+Basil??? I imagine it smells like a pasta dish or some sort?


----------



## roxy (Mar 11, 2007)

i actually got Laundromat and Gin and Tonic Demeters as gifts awhile back and have never used them.  Feel free to contact me if you're interested. Im more into rosier and fruity fragrances =)


----------



## Holly (Mar 11, 2007)

Between the sheets! It's my favourite demeter scent so far! It's a really sweet grapefruit scent, I loooooooove it!


----------



## ~Coco~ (Mar 11, 2007)

I adore Brut Champange, it smells like grapes. MMMMMMM.  I tried thunderstorm, YUK, very chemical.


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Mar 12, 2007)

I have Grahm Cracker, Brownie and Sugar Cookie that I got in a gift pack @ TJ Maxx. They smell really delicious (better then Jessica Simpson Dessert crap and last longer too). 

Favorite mix is to use Britney Spears Fantasy and Sugar Cookie. Nice bakery scent, lol.


----------



## firstblush (Jun 18, 2008)

My favorites are ginger ale, golden delicious, and cranberry.


----------



## Meryl (Jun 21, 2008)

They are _very simple_ scents... Grass smells like a lawn, Greenhouse smells like green leaves and earth, Gingerale smells like Gingerale soda pop, Demeter Jelly Belly Collection smells like Jelly Belly candy...

They're all nice in their own way, I guess.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jun 21, 2008)

Ohhhhh! I've been wearing and loving Demeter for years! 

My first experience with the brand was when I was about 13. There was a sample of "orange creamsicle" in a mag that my mom had. I loooooooved it and I showed it to my mom. She saw how excited I was about it, so she got it for me a few weeks later for Christmas. 

I used to wear "laundromat" also. Very clean and fresh scent.


----------



## concertina (Jun 21, 2008)

Tomato smells amazing! So does Wet Grass and Sushi!! And Dirt is sorta fun, too. 

The only one I don't really like (that I've smelled) is Lavender Martini.


----------



## ritchieramone (Jun 21, 2008)

I often wear Gin + Tonic and like various other Demeter perfumes, but there have been a couple I couldn't stand. Martini smelled very odd and unrealistic (and I love real Martini!) and Leather was extremely chemical-y, verging on acrid in my opinion. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The last bottle of G+T that I had seemed a bit longer lasting than my previous ones. As others have mentioned, the scent usually fades quite quickly, but it seemed to have improved.

Does anyone know if the 'Smell This' range is still around? It had a lot of similar type perfumes like Soda Pop Fizz, Fluffy Pillow etc. in small rollerball bottles. I far preferred their Clean Wet Laundry to Demeter's Laundromat as it was more like washing powder. On me at least, Laundromat is a bit more like JLo Glow rather than a really soapy smell.


----------



## Cinci (Jul 17, 2008)

concertina;1178177 And Dirt is sorta fun said:
			
		

> LOL, I remember that one!  it actually smells like real dirt from the garden..   I can't believe how bang-on they have gotten in their scents...
> 
> I have the chocolate brownie and it's really good.........


----------

